# Group Buy from PenKitsMall?



## wrjones224 (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy New Year to All!

With it being the new year I am looking to stock up on some of my staple kits...Would anybody be interested in joining a group buy from PenKitsMall? The shipping price has raised and it's only really worth it to buy from them if we have greater quantities. If there is interest I would be happy to organize the group purchase. I have ordered from there many times before with success. I am located in Louisville KY and can ship products from here. Please comment if you are interested and if there is some traction then I will put together something more formal.

Thanks!

Ryan Jones


----------



## 444 (Jan 4, 2021)

If you decide to place an order the china manufacturer I'm interested.


----------



## Chasboy1 (Jan 4, 2021)

I just looked them up and cannot view anything without logging in. Are their kits good?


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 4, 2021)

Might be interested but wold have to see what is available.


----------



## wrjones224 (Jan 4, 2021)

I’ll give it a couple more days for all to view their site and see what they would be interested in before formally organizing the buy!


----------



## NZ Pens (Jan 4, 2021)

Chasboy1 said:


> I just looked them up and cannot view anything without logging in. Are their kits good?



You have to create an account before you view their products.

I have not been turning pens for very long but have ordered some of their slimlines, euros, cigars and gent jr kits and the quality seems good to me. They have a wide range too.

I ordered off them due to the local price of pens in NZ being high ($5 for a slimline) so the order doesn’t have to be that big before it makes it cheaper.

Good luck with the group buy!


----------



## BryanMurphy (Jan 6, 2021)

wrjones224 said:


> Happy New Year to All!
> 
> With it being the new year I am looking to stock up on some of my staple kits...Would anybody be interested in joining a group buy from PenKitsMall? The shipping price has raised and it's only really worth it to buy from them if we have greater quantities. If there is interest I would be happy to organize the group purchase. I have ordered from there many times before with success. I am located in Louisville KY and can ship products from here. Please comment if you are interested and if there is some traction then I will put together something more formal.
> 
> ...


I may be interested.  I just registered, so once I have a chance to take a look at what they have I will let you know.


----------



## JoeCallahan (Jan 8, 2021)

I'd be interested if enough people join in


----------



## wrjones224 (Jan 17, 2021)

Has everyone had a chance to review the site and decide if they would be interested? Like this post, if you want to join. If enough interest I will put together a formal group buy plan. Thanks!


----------



## Rio grande penmaker (Jan 17, 2021)

I am interested - let me know the details.

Ron


----------



## Rio grande penmaker (Jan 18, 2021)

I  registered and their prices are right.  Does anybody know about quality, etc.? Let me know when you decide to set up a group buy.

Ron


----------



## WoodenWonders (Jan 19, 2021)

I am interested but cannot get into their site - what is their price for Steampunk kits - I would order 10


----------



## WoodenWonders (Jan 19, 2021)

I just got online.  Jas anyone ordered from them - What are shipping charges and delivery times


----------



## wrjones224 (Jan 19, 2021)

I have ordered from them about 5 times. The quality is good for what you pay for. I’ve had great success with them. Once an order is placed it takes 2-3 weeks to get to the states. They ship through DHL.


----------



## Rio grande penmaker (Jan 19, 2021)

WR,
Please include me in the group buy.

Ron


----------



## Amanap (Jan 19, 2021)

I am in


----------



## Wayne (Jan 19, 2021)

Ryan,

I don't have interest in ordering, but for the sake of our library, I would be interested in any pen instructions received.

I've asked them directly for these and haven't received a response. 

Regards,


----------



## wrjones224 (Jan 20, 2021)

Wayne said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I don't have interest in ordering, but for the sake of our library, I would be interested in any pen instructions received.
> 
> ...


From my experience they don’t include the instructions with the kits. I have had to download them from the site and print them myself. I could do that for which ever ones are ordered.


----------



## JoeCallahan (Jan 20, 2021)

Wayne said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I don't have interest in ordering, but for the sake of our library, I would be interested in any pen instructions received.
> 
> ...


Like wrjones224 said, they don't include instructions with their kits. You have to download the pdf version from each kit's product page. I had a link on my old laptop to where someone at PenKitsMall compiled a catalog of all the instruction pdfs for their products. Unfortunately, that laptop crashed on me about a year ago, and I lost all of its data. 
I'll do some searching online though to see if I can find that catalog again. And who knows? Maybe if I'm lucky, it'll even be updated with more kits. I'll let you know what I find.

-Joe


----------



## Wayne (Jan 20, 2021)

JoeCallahan said:


> Like wrjones224 said, they don't include instructions with their kits. You have to download the pdf version from each kit's product page. I had a link on my old laptop to where someone at PenKitsMall compiled a catalog of all the instruction pdfs for their products. Unfortunately, that laptop crashed on me about a year ago, and I lost all of its data.
> I'll do some searching online though to see if I can find that catalog again. And who knows? Maybe if I'm lucky, it'll even be updated with more kits. I'll let you know what I find.
> 
> -Joe



Thanks Joe,

I appreciate any thing you can do.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 20, 2021)

wrjones224 said:


> From my experience they don’t include the instructions with the kits. I have had to download them from the site and print them myself. I could do that for which ever ones are ordered.


Can you get to all instructions?
I'd like any or all if possible.

Thanks,


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Jan 21, 2021)

Would like to join in but am unable to create a log in.


----------



## JUICEDSS (Jan 21, 2021)

I would be interested if I could access their site but it will not let me in.   When try to log in I get please wait for their approval.  Emails to them go unanswered.   I'll pass.....


----------



## alpha1172 (Feb 11, 2021)

if this is still open id be interested  Best place to see what they offer is https://www.aliexpress.com/store/501876


----------

